# ISO continued education on pasta shapes



## giggler (May 13, 2012)

I was hoping Luca or Margi would finish the 2nd chapter of Pasta..

but I heard that in Italy, Pasta Shapes go with the Condemente..

if you want Clams, that is with Linguine..

Ragu, that is with Tagliatelle..with the meat served on the side..

Baked pasta dish is usually Rigatone or Ziti.

What are little shells used for?

This intrigues me, Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 13, 2012)

*100 plus pasta types*

Giggler,

Buongiorno. 

Firstly, there are 100 types of pasta thus, coming in uncountable shapes, colors, sizes and genres ( dry, egg, ribbon, tortellini, macaroni etcetra ).

LITTLE SHELLS: There are Abissina Rigate, and there are Chiocciole and then there are Cinesini ... These are usually employed in Soups with Fagioli ( Beans ) in Italia. Then, there are large shells which are stuffed with Ricotta and assorted herbs, or spinach and they are called Ricossa. 

There are many local and regional pasta dishes, and thus, depending on the region or locality, and other products of each of these immense zones. 

However, in the USA, they are common in Pasta Salads. Please also note, some pasta shapes or flavors are only for export to the USA. 

Since this is my colleague Luca´s project, and I am sure he shall get to it after the weekend or ask for some back up assistance. 

I hope this has been of some assistance. 

Have nice wkend.
Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (May 14, 2012)

I remeber few years back somebody here postted a link (well, maybe it was not even here) to a test of a sort: how well do you know your paste shapes. There were in fact hundreds and you have to pick the right answer, multiple choice kind of test. I think i got like 13% right. The best ones were in around 25% right. Hmmm, I wonder if i could find it again.


----------



## CharlieD (May 14, 2012)

Well I could not find the test, but one site claims that there are 600 different shapes of pasta worldwide.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 23, 2012)

giggler said:


> I was hoping Luca or Margi would finish the 2nd chapter of Pasta..
> 
> but I heard that in Italy, Pasta Shapes go with the Condemente..
> 
> ...



Hi Giggler, sorry but due to some family issue I had to stop for a moment. Then, last weekend I was at my fiancée's home, just 10 miles south of the epicentre of a nice earthquake, in Emilia-Romagna...  No problem for us, just scared as hell, but in the area it's 6 casualties and dozens of injured. Strange, because for all my life everybody was saying that in the Pianura Padana (Po river valley) it was impossible to have earthquakes... A bunch of geniuses, I suppose.
Now I'll get back to work on the 3rd release of this pasta work of mine.
Thank you very much for your interest!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 23, 2012)

*Buongiorno Luca:  Emilia Romagna Earthquake*

 Dear Luca,

This horror of a natural disaster had appeared on the front page newspaper here in Madrid, and was covered not only by TVE 1, Antena 3, Telecinco 5, however, by The BBC International  Segment on Europe --- 

I had been very pleased to hear word from you this morning.

As you know, it is always a pleasure to see you online and I look forward to reading your latest Pasta Thesis 3 ...

All my best,
Sempre, Abraccio,
Margi.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 23, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Dear Luca,
> 
> This horror of a natural disaster had appeared on the front page newspaper here in Madrid, and was covered not only by TVE 1, Antena 3, Telecinco 5, however, by The BBC International  Segment on Europe ---
> 
> I had been very pleased to hear word from you this morning.



Thanks Margi. I saw some photo of a friend of Gabriella this morning, and the situation is really tragic. Lots of houses down, lots of businesses down. A bad hit for many small food producers too, especially in the Parmigiano Reggiano field. However those are tough and hard-working people, so they'll surely get back on their own. Because I'm afraid they will get very little help from our derelict Country's government. In fact, as you may now, the town of L'Aquila is still shattered after the 2009 earthquake... 



Margi Cintrano said:


> As you know, it is always a pleasure to see you online and I look forward to reading your latest Pasta Thesis 3 ...
> 
> All my best,
> Sempre, Abraccio,
> Margi.



Thanks!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 23, 2012)

Buongiorno Luca, 

This is a true horror ... 

The Governments: 99% are Crooked Thieves and their Corruption, diabolical negativity and lack of caring and horrendous attitude for their own fellow man kind, is the work of The Devils ... 

By no means am I a believer in the " little red man with a pitch fork" as such, however, there are Devils on this planet in a suit and tie ! 

Well, Emilia Romagna needs alot of aide, I am sure. 

What were the reportedd casualties so far ?

Are they still going through the rubble ? 

Sempre,
Margaux.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (May 23, 2012)

Luca,

Wanted to mention, similar to lack of handling the renovations and repairing the damages from the old Katrina Hurricane in New Orleans and that Krap 1800s Sea Wall that does not function any longer and then getting hit with  that Oil Spill disaster. 

Murcia in Spain ( southeast coast: south of Alicant and north of Almeria ) is a disaster zone --- got hit with a 5.9 earthquake and then again, a BIGGIE.

Same situation ... It is a pity. Many lives ruined if lucky to have survived the rubble and quake itself .

Margi.


----------



## CharlieD (May 23, 2012)

Good to hear from you Luca. I am glad that you and yours are ok. Sad to hear about the casualties. There was only a very breif news outtake on the local chanel.


----------



## Luca Lazzari (May 23, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Good to hear from you Luca. I am glad that you and yours are ok. Sad to hear about the casualties. There was only a very breif news outtake on the local chanel.



Thank you so much Charlie, however it could have been worse. Hope we will stay quake free for the rest of this year!


----------



## CharlieD (May 23, 2012)

Just stay quake free period, no more problems! Only good.


----------

